# Petrópolis: ou você ama...



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

... ou ama.

Já fiz uns trocentos tópicos de fotos da cidade. Bem, hoje vou mostrar lugares em que eu (e outros foristas) ainda não mostraram.

1 - 












2 -












3 - 












4 - 












5 - 












6 - 












7 - 












8 - 












9 - 












10 - 












11 - 












12 - 












13 - 












14 - 












15 - 












16 - 












17 - 












18 -












19 - 












20 - 












21 -












22 -












23 - 












24 - 












25 - 












26 - 












27 - 












28 - 












29 -












30 - 












31 - 












32 - 












33 - 












34 - 












35 - 












36 - 












37 -












38 - 












39 - 












40 - 












41 - 












42 - 












43 - 












44 - 












45 -












46 - 












47 - 












48 - 












49 -












50 - 












51 - 












52 - 












53 - 












54 - 












55 - 












56 - 












57 - 












58 - 












59 - 












60 - 












61 - 












62 -












63 - 












64 - 












65 - 












66 - 












67 - 












68 - 












69 - 












70 -












71 - 












72 - 












73 - 












74 - 












75 - 












76 - 












77 - 












78 - 












79 - 












80 - 












81 - 












82 - 












83 - 












84 - 













COMENTEM!!!


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Legal, rodou bem pela cidade, gosto de Petrópolis mas o trânsito (principalmente sábado de manhã, feriadões e horários de pico) está insuportável, bem pior que JF que já é ruim.

Fui a pouco tempo na Feirinha de Itaipava tem mta coisa boa e barata lá de boa qualidade, vale a pena, Rua Teresa e Pólo da Moda não vale mto mais a pena, pelo menos eu acho né.


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD (Apr 1, 2009)

Petrópolis, ou você ama ou ama².


----------



## Leoxjs (Mar 1, 2007)

Linda demais, amo essa cidade! Ainda termino meus dias de vida em Petrópolis.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

A região serrana do Rio é apaixonante. 

Impossível não ficar encantado pelo conjunto urbano e pela natureza destas cidades.

Valeu por compartilhar, Lorram.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Obrigado!


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Como não amar Petrópolis!!
Nossa Cidade Imperial, estive na cidade semana passada, saindo de Friburgo, pela Serra Teresópolis X Itaipava!!


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista (Apr 6, 2012)

E tem como não amar?


----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

Lindissima, esta na lista de lugares para conhecer, nossa Cidade Imperial  

Belissimos casaroes, milagrosamente muito bem preservados, coisa rara no Brasil que arrasa a boa arquitetura para construir caixotes de gosto duvidoso.


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

Petrópolis é a cara do Brasil de d. Pedro II e do período romântico brasileiro. 

Vale a pena andar pelas ruas e apreciar os casarões preservados e arquitetura neoclássica e romântica características do séc XIX.


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Lindo thread!

Petrópolis era tão charmosa há 40 anos atrás. Mas os blocões modernistas enfearam a cidade.


----------



## Marco Aurélio Motta (Jun 21, 2009)

Belíssima Petrópolis


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários!



Osmar Carioca said:


> Lindo thread!
> 
> Petrópolis era tão charmosa há 40 anos atrás. Mas os blocões modernistas enfearam a cidade.


Não sei, mas tenho a ligeira impressão que a maioria dos edifícios de grande porte da região central de Petrópolis tem bem mais do que quarenta anos. Pelo menos (quase) todos são bem tratados, e é até bacana ver "canyon streets" como a Rua 16 de Março.


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Amei foi tudo. Essa parte central da cidade é muito atrativa.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Eu jurava que havia comentado neste thread. 

Pera aí, tem como NÃO AMAR Petrópolis? É praticamente uma unanimidade.

Eu convido a quem quer conhecer a cidade a flanar pelas ruas e boulevares da cidade. Acompanhar cada detalhe dos palacetes, famosos ou não, das avenidas Ipiranga, Koeller, Imperador, Imperatriz. É uma profusão de boa arquitetura e charme. 

Eu sou completamente apaixonado por Petrópolis. Foi uma das primeiras viagens que tenho recordação, quando ainda era pré-adolescente. 

E repito o que disseste no meu thread: vamos movimentar o principal!!

Parabéns Lorram!


----------



## GMC16 (Oct 27, 2012)

Belíssima cidade!! Confesso que nao tinha noção do patrimônio histórico da cidade para além dos palácios.


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

O centro parece bem verticalizado né. 
Conheço pouco da cidade.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Eu jurava que havia comentado neste thread.
> 
> Pera aí, tem como NÃO AMAR Petrópolis? É praticamente uma unanimidade.
> 
> ...


Obrigado!



GMC16 said:


> Belíssima cidade!! Confesso que nao tinha noção do patrimônio histórico da cidade para além dos palácios.


A gente tá aqui para isso. :yes:



WallyP said:


> O centro parece bem verticalizado né.
> Conheço pouco da cidade.


Aproveita que é perto. :laugh:


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

O Natalense said:


> Amei foi tudo. Essa parte central da cidade é muito atrativa.


Obrigado!


----------

